# LaQuinta - Aruba



## gldnpear (Jan 24, 2010)

Can anyone give me any information on LaQuinta?  We just got an exchange for February.  I know it is a small resort - which is great for us, I would just like to know any details anyone can give me....Thanks!


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 24, 2010)

I know that the owners love it.  Try reading trip reports @ www.aruba-bb.com and www.aruba.com.  Linda


----------



## chrisnwillie (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Linda!

A very close friend of mine owns at LaQuinta....loves it...yes, it's small (54? rooms)....2 sections.....across the street from the beach (no big deal). I'm sure you will love it...the rooms are very nice and they have a nice happy hour every day.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Chris,  we leave on Sunday for Aruba.  We'll be down on and off most of the year - hope to see you, Linda


----------

